# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  philip olivier

## Angeltigger

*Does anyone know if he is going to be in Hollyoaks?*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

not that ive heard of but maybe im wrong

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i've not heard that rumour but i did here one that he was going to be in holby city

----------


## di marco

erm im going to sound stupid, whos phillip oliver? was he in brookside or am i thinking of someone else?
(feel free to laugh at me if ive got it completely wrong lol!)

----------


## Penguin8191

yeh he was in brookside! he was also in the games last year! ive not heard this but it would be good if he did!

----------


## di marco

> yeh he was in brookside! he was also in the games last year! ive not heard this but it would be good if he did!


at least i didnt sound that stupid then! no i havent heard this rumour, where did you hear it?

----------


## Debs

i heard something about him being in hollyoaks last year but it never heappened so it must have been a rumour

shame he probably would have been good

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> yeh he was in brookside! he was also in the games last year! ive not heard this but it would be good if he did!


yeah he played tinhead in brookie he was married to jennifer ellison(emily somethinhg?) cant remember sorry?

----------


## di marco

> yeah he played tinhead in brookie he was married to jennifer ellison(emily somethinhg?) cant remember sorry?


yep i am thinking of the right person then! now you mention it there was a rumour ages ago that he was going to be in hollyoaks but i think it was just a rumour

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh really is he cool i liked him

----------


## Choccie

He was in Holby City a few weeks back - be good to see him back somewhere regularly

----------


## babyblue

i remember that rumour, it was a rumour that he was going to join hollyoaks as his brookie character tinhead.

----------

